# Jerome Simpson front flip touchdown.



## ...... (Dec 24, 2011)

Definitely best touchdown all year,probably best in the last 5 lol.
This guy is a crazy athlete,he literally front flips over a guy and lands ON HIS FEET in the end zone for he touchdown.
Heres the video.
[video=youtube;CtaDy_Y9kNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtaDy_Y9kNI[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't get how this guy is still playing, homeboy accepted like a 2lb delivery and they found like 4lbs extra in his house.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 27, 2011)

Was he ever arrested and charged for the 6lbs of weed?


----------



## dam612 (Dec 30, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Was he ever arrested and charged for the 6lbs of weed?


he sat out one game i believe but i dont think he was charged, must be nice.


----------



## ...... (Dec 30, 2011)

lol I remember that shit.That just shows you can smoke weed and still be an amazing athlete.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 31, 2011)

Dude, I'm the best stoned/hungover Monday 
morning quarterback!


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 3, 2012)

pretty awesome


----------



## BA142 (Jan 5, 2012)

I freaked out when I first saw this on ESPN....Definitely one of the best plays of 2011


----------



## ATL HYDRO (Jan 5, 2012)

ESPN ran this story and showed his flip side by side with Mary Lou Retton sticking her landing for olympic gold. It was hilarious, but I didn't know he was the same player who got busted. WOW


----------

